# White pines avialable



## Mtnman4ever (Apr 17, 2007)

HI I have 10 + high to medume grade white paines a client wants removed 

Al is avialbve for sale most trees are 80 - 100+ ft and 20 - 30 dbh 

sold by board ft 
you pick up 
this is in Durham NH 

Well Worth a drive 
PK or Email


----------

